# LRS DT Swiss 240 6L, NoTubes ZTR Crest, CX Ray - 1365gr



## like_bike_39 (9. März 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542285321&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

